

Da Chip II: Chiptune Daft Punk covers (Music for coding?) - alanh
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/22/2816171/da-chip-volume-two-daft-punk-chiptune

======
benologist
Summary of io9's summary of [http://thecreatorsproject.com/blog/chiptune-
renditions-of-al...](http://thecreatorsproject.com/blog/chiptune-renditions-
of-all-things-daft-punk)

I love the way these junk blogs mutually link to each other before the actual
sources they collectively summarize.

------
hnrecyclaway
The download links are super slow. Since it’s a free album, here’s a torrent
magnet:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:F22BA09E895D1C192348D97F6FFE5A1A823AF44D&dn=Da%20Chip%20II%20%28chiptune%20Daft%20Punk%29&tr=http%3a//inferno.demonoid.me%3a3418/announce

